# Origins of the forms



## Tony Torre (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe the empty hand forms came from Karate as Proffessor Presas was well versed in Karate, but where did the stick forms come from?

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## modarnis (Oct 2, 2006)

Professor told me the stick forms came from his grandfather.  He also indicated they were originally one long form.  If you work through them, they flow right together


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you very much.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Goup
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------

